# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Группа Любэ

## Tenna

Hiya, 
I was wondering, if there was someone in here, who could help me
with some lyrics, to a song called "Prorvemsya", by a groupe
named Lube. I hadn't had any luck myself.  
I've heard some of their song, and I actually start liking them alot. 
I would like getting the lyrics, also, in english if possible. If not, that's okay  ::  
Hope someone can help me,
Tenna.

----------


## translationsnmru

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot_hh7s8lrs    
Sorry, don't have time to translate it now, but I am sure someone will  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

And finally I have time!   ::  Here is my attempt: 
На спящий город опускается туман
Шалят ветра по подворотням и дворам
А нам всё это не впервой, а нам доверено судьбой
Оберегать на здешних улицах покой  
A fog sinks over the sleepy city
The winds keep blowing  along the passages and courtyards
But for us this isn't the first time, we are trusted by fate
To protect the peace on the local streets. 
Да, а пожелай ты им ни пуха, ни пера
Да, пусть не по правилам игра
Да, и если завтра будет круче, чем вчера
"Прорвёмся!" - ответят опера, прорвёмся опера 
Yes, but wish it good luck
Yes, never mind that it isn't by the rules of the game
Yes, and if tomorrow will be steeper than tomorrow (or is it "cooler"?)
"we will break out!" - answers the opera, we will break out opera (?) 
Ещё вечерние зажгутся фонари
Туман рассеется, и что ни говори
Сейчас бы просто по сто грамм и не мотаться по дворам
Но рановато расслабляться операм 
The evening lights are also fired
The fog disperses, and don't even speak (?)
If right now, simply, a shot of vodka and not to rush about the courtyards
But it is kind of early for the operas to relax.

----------


## saibot

> и что ни говори 
>  and don't even speak

 что ни говори - Whatever you may say.

----------


## ST

Опера (whith stress at last "A") means-"police-officers", Опера (whith stress at first "O") means-"Opera" (music).

----------


## N

Опер - from оперативный работник
оперА - pl

----------


## adoc

> Yes, and if tomorrow will be steeper than tomorrow (or is it "cooler"?)

 "tougher (slang) than yesterday", steeper might work I guess, if applied to circumstances 
Overall, good translation, Kay-Vee   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Опер - from оперативный работник
> оперА - pl

 I was wondering! Especially since the verbs were in plural! But no dictionary help on that one  ::  Thnx all

----------


## N

You are welcome, colleague  ::

----------


## Gerty

> Опер - from оперативный работник
> оперА - pl

 Is it the same thing as "detective" in States? I'm not sure...

----------


## Tenna

Thank you very much for the translation kalinka_vinnie, and you others
for helping  :: 
Great. Thanks  ::  -Now I know what I'm singing about and that's always good to know I think  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Thank you very much for the translation kalinka_vinnie, and you others
> for helping 
> Great. Thanks  -Now I know what I'm singing about and that's always good to know I think

 Hjertelig velkommen!

----------


## Darobat

> и что ни говори 
>  and don't even speak
> 			
> 		  что ни говори - Whatever you may say.

 How does that work?  I've only ever seen "ни" in the form of "Я не пишу ни о чём". 
Oh, and can I download this anywhere?

----------


## Stars

Hi,  
I'm a new member and I'm in LOVE with Russian language and music... and this must have been asked many times  ::  but I am looking for Lyube lyrics. I know there's a few sites out there with a few lyrics, but I'm looking for the following lyrics: 
- Davai za..
- Lugovaja Trava
- Mnogaja leta Russkoy Zemle
- Russkije
- Kombat
- Rebjata s nashevo dvora
- Sestra 
And more lyrics if you know a big site with many lyrics o.o I want to learn to sing these songs, they are my favourites *O* 
Thank you so much in advance  ::  
*stars

----------


## Gerty

Hi there. Welcome to the forum   ::   
Check out this site:  http://polbu.ru/songtext_r/Lyube.html

----------


## Stars

Ah!!! It has all lyrics I asked and more   ::   *bows* thank you lots!!

----------


## Gerty

I have a soft spot for the big guys too   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

i wouldnt try to learn russian from lyube lyrics. They use a lot of not common words and difficult grammar.

----------


## Stars

oh, I actually mean I want to learn to sing the songs - for fun. I know I cannot learn Russian this way... XD hehe when my boyfriend gets back from his family visit in Russia I'll ask if he can translate lyube songs for me. I just love this music.

----------


## Dogboy182

> when my boyfriend gets back from his family visit in Russia I'll ask if he can translate lyube songs for me.

 Heh, you can ask but I think it will be Безнадежно...

----------


## Орчун

damn i luvvvvv lyube.They're awesome!  ::   
here u can find their lyrics and more   http://www.mp3share.ru

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Там за туманами решает.
Постоянно вспоминаю своё "охотничье-рыбалковское" детство. 
Вообще Любэ -- одна из немногих групп, которые любимы и будут любимы всегда. Вне зависимости от времени в России. ^_^

----------


## Vadim84

> Там за туманами решает.

 Моя любимая песня Любэ.

----------


## Орчун

yea Там за туманами is a great song.It's my 2nd fav song after Позови меня тихо по имени

----------


## Lampada

> yea Там за туманами is a great song.It's my 2nd fav song after Позови меня тихо по имени

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuKVEHk_PMg  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *Там, за туманами* 
Синее море, только море за кормой
Синее море и далёк он путь домой
Там за туманами вечными пьяными
Там за туманами берег наш родной
Там за туманами вечными пьяными
Там за туманами берег наш родной 
Шепчутся волны и вздыхают и ревут
Но не поймут они чудные, не поймут
Там за туманами вечными пьяными
Там за туманами любят нас и ждут
Там за туманами вечными пьяными
Там за туманами любят нас и ждут 
Ждёт Свастополь, ждёт Камчатка, ждёт Кронштадт
Верит и ждёт земля родных своих ребят
Там за туманами вечными пьяными
Там за туманами жены их не спят
Там за туманами вечными пьяными 
И мы вернёмся, мы, конечно, доплывём
И улыбнёмся, и детей к груди прижмём
Там за туманами вечными пьяными
Там за туманами песню допоем
Там за туманами вечными пьяными
Там за туманами песню допоем
_____________________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OexC8WUIdPU  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  *Позови меня тихо по имени* 
Позови меня тихо по имени
Ключевой водой напои меня
Отзовётся ли сердце безбрежное
Несказанное, глупое, нежное
Снова сумерки входят бессонные
Снова застят мне стекла оконные
Там кивают сирень и смородина
Позови меня, тихая Родина 
Позови меня на закате дня
Позови меня грусть-печаль моя
Позови меня
Позови меня на закате дня
Позови меня грусть-печаль моя
Позови меня 
Знаю, сбудется наше свидание
Затянулось с тобой расставание
Синий месяц за городом прячется
Не тоскуется мне и не плачется
Колокольчик ли, дальнее эхо ли
Только мимо с тобой мы проехали
Напылили кругом, накопытили
Даже толком дороги не видели 
Позови меня на закате дня
Позови меня грусть-печаль моя
Позови меня
Позови меня на закате дня
Позови меня грусть-печаль моя
Позови меня

----------


## Vincent Tailors

just google "любэ <song title> текст"
And hey, if you're fond of Lyube, you ought to understand cyrillic  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0W80vhLiBQ  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   *Давай за...* 
Автор слов - Шаганов А., композитор - Матвиенко И.  
Серыми тучами небо затянуто
Нервы гитарной струною натянуты
Дождь барабанит с утра и до вечера
Время застывшее кажется вечностью
Мы наступаеи по всем направлениям
Танки, пехота, огонь артиллерии
Нас убивают, но мы выживаем
И снова в атаку себя мы бросаем 
Давай за жизнь, давай, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто с нами был тогда
Давай за жизнь, давай, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто с нами был тогда 
Небо над нами свинцовыми тучами
Стелется низко туманами рваными
Хочется верить, что все уже кончилось
Только бы выжил товарищ мой раненый
Ты потерпи, браток, не умирай пока
Будешь ты жить еще долго и счастливо
Будем на свадьбе твоей мы отплясывать
Будешь ты в небо детишек подбрасывать 
Давай за жизнь, держись, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто дома ждет тебя
Давай за жизнь, держись, брат, до конца
Давай за тех, кто дома ждет тебя 
Давай за них, давай за нас
И за Сибирь и за Кавказ
За свет далёких городов
И за друзей, и за любовь
Давай за вас, давай за нас
И за десант и за спецназ
За боевые ордена
Давай поднимем, старина 
В старом альбоме нашёл фотографию
Земляк, он был командиром Красной Армии
"Сыну на память. Берлин 45-го"
Века ушедшего воспоминания
Запах травы на рассвете нескошенной
Стоны земли от бомбёжек распаханной
Пара солдатских ботинок истоптанных
Воинами новыми, воинами старыми 
Давай за жизнь
Давай за тех
Давай за жизнь
Давай помянем тех, кто с нами был
__________________________________ 
 Song about war from russian film "Specnaz". 
Here is translation into English: 
The sky is tightened by grey clouds,
Nerves are tense like a guitar string,
Rain knocks since morning and till the evening,
Time fallen asleep seems eternity.
We come in all directions,
Tanks, infantry, fire of artillery.
We are killed, but we survive...
And we throw ourselfs in attack again  
Let's do it for a life, let's do it up to the end, brother,
Let's do it for those who were with us that time.
Let's do it for a life, be the war damned,
Let's remember those who were with us.  
The sky above us lead clouds
Creeps low fogs fragmentary.
I would like to trust, that everything is already ended,
If only comrade my wounded has survived.
Suffer, brother, do not die yet,
You will still live long and happy,
We will dance on your wedding,
You will throw your kids in sky.  
Let's do it for a life, hold on till the end, brother
Let's do it for those who are waiting you at home
Let's do it for a life, hold on till the end, brother
Let's do it for those who are waiting you at home  
Let's do it for them, let's do it for us,
Both for Siberia and for Caucasus,
For the light of far cities,
Both for friends and for love.
Let's do it for you, let's do it for us,
Both for a landing and for special troops.
For fighting awards,
Let's drink for that, my old friend.  
In an old album I found photos
Of my grandfather, he was the commander of Red army.
"to the Son for memory. Berlin forty fifth.",
Memories of the left Century.
Smell of a grass, that wasn't oblique at the dawn,
Groans of the ground, opened from bombardments,
Pair of soldier's boot trampled
By new Wars, by old wars.  
Let's do it for a life,
Let's do it for those,
Let's do it for a life,
Let's remember those who were with us   http://www.youtube.com/user/sinanya

----------


## Vincent Tailors

BTW in "Davay za" I can't understand some words of the song. 
This is what I understand: "V starom albome nashel fotografii, ded ego(???) byl komandir Krasnoi Armii, synu na pamyat', Berlin 45-ogo, veka, ushedshego v vospominania, zapah travy na rassvete neskoshennoy, stony zemli ot bombejek raspahannoi, i para soldatskih botinok istoptannyh, voinami <...> <...> starymi." 
В старом альбоме нашел фотографии
Дед его(???) был командир Красной Армии.
Сыну на память, Берлин 45-ого
Века, ушедшего в воспоминания
Запах травы на рассвете нескошенной,
Стоны земли, от бомбежек распаханной
И пара солдатских ботинок истоптанных,
Войнами <...> <...> старыми. 
Clarify, please  ::

----------


## Орчун

I've got most of Lyube songs and lyrics but tnx anyway for the lyrics and the link Lampada I'm trying to sing like em   ::  Lampada could u pls translate me the lyrics of Tam za tumanami

----------


## silverbitz

I've got lots of Lyube lyrics on russmus.net.. with translations also. If you have any requests, just let me know  ::   http://www.russmus.net/bands-lyube.htm 
Tam za tumaniami: 
Lyube (Lube)
Beyond the Mists 
Blue sea, only sea beyond the stern
Blue sea, and so long is the way home 
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists
Beyond the mists lays our native shore
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists
Beyond the mists lays our native shore 
Weaves whispers, sigh and sing
But they're strange and they won't understand… 
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists
Beyond the mists, we're loved and awaited
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists
Beyond the mists, we're loved and awaited 
Sevastopol is waiting, so does Komchatka and Kronshtat
Our motherland believes in its children and awaits them 
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists
Beyond the mists their wives rest awake
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists… 
And we'll come back, of course we'll make it
And we'll smile, and hug dearly our children 
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists
Beyond the mists we'll finish our song
Beyond the eternally dizzy mists
Beyond the mists we'll finish our song

----------


## Орчун

thx a lot silverbitz   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

The translations from that site suck greatly.

----------


## Layne

> suck greatly

 I'm sorry, I don't mean to make fun of you, but this just sounds hillarious. 'greatly' sounds sort of archaic the way you used it there and then you put it with a slang word like 'suck'. It just sounds funny. Most people would probably say '(they) really suck.' or 'suck hard.' or 'suck ass.' or infinate other combinations.

----------


## basurero

"sucks greatly" для меня звучит клево. Может быть, я стану так говорить.

----------


## silverbitz

Sorry for lacking the poetic talent, but I'm doing the best I can. You could at least try to be nice... sheesh.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Layne*, 
I just saw it in some video game and thought it looked cool that's why I use it now  :: . If it's not spoken this way in RL, I'll avoid it. Thanks.

----------


## Stars

> Originally Posted by Stars  when my boyfriend gets back from his family visit in Russia I'll ask if he can translate lyube songs for me.   Heh, you can ask but I think it will be Безнадежно...

 But you think it will be ...........? o.O'

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182        Originally Posted by Stars  when my boyfriend gets back from his family visit in Russia I'll ask if he can translate lyube songs for me.   Heh, you can ask but I think it will be Безнадежно...   But you think it will be ...........? o.O'

 Hopeless. He thinks it will be hopeless  ::

----------


## Stars

ehm, how am I supposed to interpret that? You're saying my boyfriend, who knows Russian, is HOPELESS at translating Russian songs, while he has already done so before? What kind of remark is that? >_<#

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIWoWWIemkA   *Комбат* 
Слова: А. Шаганов 
Музыка: И. Матвиенко   
На войне, как на войне: 
Патроны, водка, махорка в цене, 
А на войне нелёгкий труд, 
А сам стреляй а то убьют. 
А на войне, как на войне, 
Подруга, вспомни обо мне. 
А на войне неровен час, 
А может мы, а может нас.  
Припев: 
Комбат-батяня, батяня-комбат, 
Ты сердце не прятал за спины ребят. 
Летят самолёты, и танки горят, 
Так бьёт, ё, комбат, ё, комбат. 
Комбат-батяня, батяня-комбат, 
За нами Россия, Москва и Арбат. 
"Огонь, батарея, огонь, батальон", - 
Комбат, ё, командует он. 
   "Огонь, батарея, огонь, батальон, 
   Огонь, батарея, огонь, батальон, 
   Огонь, батарея, огонь, батальон, 
   Огонь, батарея, огонь, огонь, огонь", - агония.  
А на войне, как на войне: 
Солдаты видят мамку во сне, 
А на войне, да то оно, 
А всё серьёзней, чем в кино. 
Да, война, война, война - 
Дурная тётка, стерва - она. 
Эх, война, война идёт, 
А пацана девчонка ждёт.  
Припев - 2 раза 
А на войне, как на войне, 
А на войне, как на войне, 
А на войне, как на войне...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.zaycev.net/download.php?ass= ... 134&kbps=8  (не полностью)  *Помилуй, Господи, нас грешных*  
Свет луны, блеск волны, 
   И прощальный взгляд 
   Любимых глаз, 
   Все это было много раз.  
   Говорят для ребят 
   Для тех, с морем кто 
   Судьбу связал: 
   "Не страшен и девятый вал"  
   Но видно в море не бывал, 
   Кто так сказал, 
   Я б не сказал...  
   Когда минуты роковые настают, 
   И волны черные до неба достают, 
   В недобрый час, 
   В недобрый час.  
   Мы повторяем, как все люди на Руси: 
   "Помилуй, Господи, нас грешных и спаси". 
   В который раз, 
   В который раз.  
   Шторм ревет, но вперед 
   Мы должны сквозь ад 
   Грести, грести, 
   Грести, чтоб жизнь свою спасти.  
   Каждый раз, в этот час, 
   Мы решаем: "Быть или не быть?" 
   И надо к берегу нам плыть. 
   И обязательно доплыть, чтоб дальше жить.  
   Когда минуты роковые настают, 
   И волны черные до неба достают, 
   В недобрый час, 
   В недобрый час.  
   Помилуй, Господи, нас грешных и спаси, 
   И если можно, эту чашу пронеси, 
   Не мимо нас, 
   В который раз.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYjONvZwirk   *По высокой траве* 
Слова: Ю. Гладкевич 
Музыка: И. Матвиенко  
Сколько зим, сколько лет, 
Сколько вод утекло. 
Сколько жизней прошло без меня, 
Сколько жизней ушло от меня.  
Я вернулся домой, а виски сединой 
Припорошило в дальних краях, 
Да и грудь вся в сплошных орденах.  
Припев (2 раза):
По высокой, высокой траве 
Я пройду в полный рост, 
Полной грудью вздохну воздух этих полей, 
Мной давно позабытый на вкус.  
Меж высоких стогов - 
Золотая стерня 
Ну-ка встану босою ногой 
Теплотой обласкает земля.  
Через пару шагов 
Поле вспомнит меня - 
"С возвращением", - скажет, - домой 
С возвращеньем домой, старина".  
Припев. 
"Ни кола, ни двора, - 
Кто-то скажет в укор, - 
Ничего не нажил, не скопил". 
Только верой и правдой служил.  
Но богаче меня 
Нет на свете с тех пор, 
Как на землю родную ступил, 
Как прошёлся по ней босиком.  
Припев - 3 раза

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxy3awZZrgs   *Солдат* 
И. Матвиенко — А. Шаганов  
Третьи сутки в пути, ветер, камни, дожди,
Все вперед и вперед, рота прет наша, прет.
Третьи сутки в пути, слышь, браток, не грусти,
Ведь приказ есть приказ, знает каждый из нас.  
Напишите письмецо, нет его дороже для бойцов,
Напишите пару слов, вы, девчата, для своих пацанов.  
И на рассвете вперед уходит рота солдат,
Уходит, чтоб победить и чтобы не умирать.
Ты дай им там прикурить, товарищ старший сержант,
Я верю в душу твою солдат, солдат, солдат.  
И на рассвете вперед уходит рота солдат,
Уходит, чтоб победить и чтобы не умирать.
Ты дай им там прикурить, товарищ старший сержант,
Я верю в душу твою.
Солдат. Солдат. Солдат. Солдат.
Солдат. Солдат. Солдат. Солдат.  
Третьи сутки в пути, ветер, камни, дожди,
На рассвете нам в бой, день начнется стрельбой.
Третьи сутки в пути, кто бы знал, что нас ждет,
Третьи сутки в пути, и рассвет настает.  
Напишите письмецо, как живет там наш родимый дом?
Издалека-далека принесут его мне облака.  
И на рассвете вперед уходит рота солдат,
Уходит, чтоб победить и чтобы не умирать.
Ты дай им там прикурить, товарищ старший сержант,
Я верю в душу твою солдат, солдат, солдат.  
И на рассвете вперед уходит рота солдат,
Уходит, чтоб победить и чтобы не умирать.
Ты дай им там прикурить, товарищ старший сержант,
Я верю в душу твою.  
Падала земля! С неба падала земля!
Разрывая крик в небе, падла ты, война!
Плавилась броня! Захлебнулся автомат!
Заглянул в глаза ты смерти, гвардии сержант!  
И на рассвете вперед уходит рота солдат,
Уходит, чтоб победить и чтобы не умирать.
Ты дай им там прикурить, товарищ старший сержант,
Я верю в душу твою солдат, солдат, солдат.  
И на рассвете вперед уходит рота солдат,
Уходит, чтоб победить и чтобы не умирать.
Ты дай им там прикурить, товарищ старший сержант,
Я верю в душу твою, солдат.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Beo15NwG4xE    *Конь* 
слова - А. Шаганов  
Выйду ночью в поле с конем,
Hочкой темной тихо пойдем,
Мы пойдем с конем пО полю вдвоем,
Мы пойдем с конем по пОлю вдвоем. 
Hочью в поле звезд благодать,
В поле никого не видать,
Только мы с конем пО полю идем,
Только мы с конем по пОлю идем. 
Сяду я верхом на коня,
Ты неси по полю меня,
По бескрайнему полю моему,
По бескрайнему по полю моему. 
Дай-ка ,я разок посмотрю,
Как рождает поле зарю,
Ай брусничный цвет, алый да рассвет,
Али есть то место, али его нет. 
Полюшко мое родняки,
Дальних деревень огоньки,,
Золотая рожь да кудрявый лен,
Я влюблен в тебя, Россия, влюблен. 
Будет добрым год хлебород,
Было всяко-всяко - пройдет,
Пой златая рожь, пой кудрявый лен,
Пой о том, как я в Россию влюблен.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA4L4kUit_w
http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=32   *Ты неси меня, река...*  
музыка И. Матвиенко
слова А. Митты   
Ты неси меня, pека
За кpутые беpега
Где поля...
Где поля, мои поля
Где леса, мои леса
Ты неси...
Ты неси меня, pека
Да в pодные мне места
Где живёт
Где живёт моя (моя) кpаса
Голубы её глаза
Как... как ночка темная
Ка.. как pечка быстpая
Как одинокая луна
На небе ждёт меня она

----------


## Lampada

*Луна* 
музыка - И. Матвиенко
слова - Д. Шаганов 
Да, стая, я - старик, я, словно старый клык, -
Не перегрызть мне память вольных слов.
В них пыл давно утих, и больно бьют под дых
Глаза моих друзей, глаза моих друзей - волков. 
Я раны залижу, я с прошлым завяжу,
Капканы вижу и с тропы сойду.
Не потому, что слаб, 
А потому, что кровь не греет старых лап,
Ночами долго-долго вою на луну. 
Припев: 
Луна, луна, луна - взрываю воем тишину.
Луна, луна, луна - луна и волк в ночном лесу,
Возьми к себе меня,
Луна, луна, луна - взрываю воем тишину.
Луна, луна, луна - луна и волк в ночном лесу,
Возьми к себе меня, луна. 
Да, стая, я - старик, но думать не отвык, -
Я носом чую там, где льется кро-о-овь.
И голод нас давил, в тугую даль манил,
Но был обманкой человечий кров. 
Я бросился в овраг, я знал, что только так,
Из кожи вон, я должен вас спасти.
Но молодой вожак поставил точку так,
Уже задумал, как меня убрать. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHmb_BcHbvs    *Давай, наяривай* 
Слова: А. Шаганов 
Музыка: И. Матвиенко   
Распрощался я с юностью вешней, 
Но осталось похмелье весны. 
Я гуляю весёлый и грешный 
По бескрайним просторам страны.  
Я простился с любовною дрожью, 
Но забавы остался запас. 
По великому, по бездорожью, 
Я пою, я играю для вас...  
Припев:
А ну давай наяривай, 
Гитара семиструнная. 
Чего сидеть-то горевать, 
Ведь ночь такая лунная. 
А ну давай-давай наяривай, 
Гитара семиструнная, 
Чего сидеть то горевать, 
Ведь ночь такая лунная. 
А ну налей-лей, не жалей 
Похмелье - штука тонкая 
А ну давай-ка, Николай, 
Играй гитара звонкая! 
А ну налей, не жалей 
Похмелье - штука тонкая 
А ну давай давай давай давай 
Играй гитара звонкая!  
Про меня не такое расскажут, 
Не такое небось наплетут, 
Дескать бражничал, дескать куражил, 
И расхаживал барином тут.  
Дайте-дайте мне песен россейских, 
Я босой обойду пол-страны. 
Распрощался я с юностью вешней, 
Но осталось похмелье весны.  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM-EVaLr_Vg   *Младшая сестрёнка* 
Слова: А. Шаганов 
Музыка: И. Матвиенко  
Ты всё ещё веришь в любовь, 
Фильмами добрыми бредишь 
И всё ещё веришь в любовь, 
Веришь... 
Из дома уходишь тайком, 
Так же без спроса взрослеешь 
И всё ещё веришь в любовь, 
Веришь...  
Припев:
Младшая моя сестрёнка, 
Что же ничего не скажешь мне? 
Младшая моя сестрёнка, 
Жаль тебя мне. 
Сестрёнка моя, 
Сестрёнка моя младшая.  
Такая бесстрашная ты 
Кормишь дворнягу с ладошки. 
Тебя любят травы-цветы, 
Кошки... 
И всё же ты, всё же - дитя 
Фильмами добрыми бредишь 
И веришь в любовь, не шутя, 
Веришь...  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_AMXxsbdPo   *Ребята с нашего двора*  
От вечернего шума устанешь
И по старым проулкам пройдешь,
И друзей своих рядом с собою представишь,
И студенческий воздух хлебнешь... 
Вечерок этот дивный, блаженный
Повторяется с каждой весной.
И затянет беседой душевной,
Закачает, как мост подвесной. 
И затянет беседой душевной,
Закачает, как мост подвесной. 
Припев:
И ты споешь, на-на-на...
Про свет в любимом окне,
Про звезды, что в тишине
Над горизонтом горят. 
И ты споешь,
И тихо клены вздохнут,
И вновь тебе подпоют
Ребята с нашего двора. 
И припомнятся звуки баяна
Из распахнутых в полночь окон.
Витьку рыжего вспомнишь - соседа, буяна,
И Кирюху по кличке "Флакон". 
Помнишь, пиво носили в бидоне -
Ох, ругался на это весь двор!
И смолили тайком мы с тобой на балконе...
А потом был с отцом разговор. 
А еще я весне благодарен
За Отчизну, что все же живет,
И за то, что однажды в апреле Гагарин
Совершил свой высокий полет. 
Припев

----------


## Lampada

*Прорвёмся*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=16  
И. Матвиенко — А. Шаганов, П. Синявский 
На спящий город опускается туман,
Шалят ветра по подворотням и дворам,
А нам все это не впервой,
А нам доверено судьбой
Оберегать на здешних улицах покой.  
Да! А пожелай ты им ни пуха ни пера.
Да! Пусть не по правилам игра.
Да! И если завтра будет круче, чем вчера,
Прорвемся! - ответят опера.
Прорвемся, опера!  
Еще вечерние зажгутся фонари,
Туман рассеется, и, что ни говори,
Сейчас бы просто по сто грамм
И не мотаться по дворам,
Но рановато расслабляться операм.  
Да! А пожелай ты им ни пуха ни пера.
Да! Пусть не по правилам игра.
Да! И если завтра будет круче, чем вчера,
Прорвемся! - ответят опера.
Прорвемся, опера!

----------


## Lampada

Мастерил по весне я скворечники,
Не скворечники ладил - дворцы.
Прилетайте, мои вы потешники,
Эх, птицы мои.
Я рубаночком радовал досочки
Все без устали, по утрецам,
Чтобы были уютными гнездышки
Вашим птенцам. 
Припев: (2 раза) 
Скворцы летят на родину,
Скворцы летят, летят.
Скворчихи на скворцов
Серьезно так глядят.
Летят - глядят. 
Скворцы летят на родину,
Скворцы летят, летят.
Скворчихи на скворцов
Серьезно так глядят.
Летят - глядят. 
Будут песни гулять по окрестности,
Будут рощи вовсю зелены.
Пойте, пойте - не ради известности,
Ради весны. 
Пойте ради Пресветлого Праздника
Безмятежную песню свою,
Песню вешнюю, песню сердечную...
А я подпою. 
Припев (2 раза)

----------


## SPZenA

Возможно, единственная русская группа, которую я слушаю.
Даже не "возможно", а так и есть.
Давай за, Атас, Ребята с нашего двора, Комбат, Там за туманами...
Можно сказать, выросла на этих песнях.

----------


## Lampada

Группа «Любэ» — слушать онлайн на радио 101.ru

----------


## Lampada

*А на войне как на войне, ЛЮБЭ:*   
Я в зеркало гляну украдкой
И в рамке покажется мне
Не бритый солдатик со скаткой
Пропавший на прошлой войне
Я делюсь с корешами мохоркой
Покуда еще не в плену
Мой полк запасной за трехгоркой
Готовит меня на войну 
Припев: 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки   
И будет мне сладко в теплушке
За матерным словом вдогон
Из той алюминиевой кружки
Как воду лупить самогон.
Кто-то дрыхнет на полке соседней
Только мне в эту ночь не до сна
Дай Бог, чтоб была бы последней
Прошедшая эта война! 
Припев: 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки. 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки. 
А на войне как на войне,
А на войне как на войне,
Меня убьют в неведомой сторонке
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки
И мать моя заплачет обо мне
В тот самый миг, еще до похоронки

----------


## Lampada

*Сестра* 
Ночь порвет наболевшие нити,
Вряд ли я доживу до утра.
Напишите, прошу, напишите,
Напишите два слова, сестра. 
Напишите, что мальчика Вову
Я целую, как только могу.
И австрийскую каску из Львова
Я в подарок ему берегу. 
Напишите, жене моей бедной,
Напишите, хоть несколько слов,
Что я в руку был ранен безвредно,
Поправляюсь и буду здоров. 
А отцу напишите отдельно,
Что полёг весь наш доблестный полк.
В грудь на вылет я ранен смертельно,
Выполняя свой воинский долг.

----------

